# rowhedge



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

now that i have got a lot of information on the small coaster c632
i would like details of her accomadation,general arrangement plans
the rowhedge shipyard went out of business long ago,but no one
knows where the ship plans went to.please help.
mike(Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

It is an outside chance, Mike, but you could try the Essex Records Office http://www.essexcc.gov.uk/vip8/ecc/ECCWebsite/dis/faq.jsp?channelOid=13813&guideOid=14788&oid=17352 on line or ring them on 01245 244644. The people there are amazingly helpful and, as they keep a lot of old do***ents, you might be lucky that someone thought to donate the information that you need.


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> It is an outside chance, Mike, but you could try the Essex Records Office http://www.essexcc.gov.uk/vip8/ecc/ECCWebsite/dis/faq.jsp?channelOid=13813&guideOid=14788&oid=17352 on line or ring them on 01245 244644. The people there are amazingly helpful and, as they keep a lot of old do***ents, you might be lucky that someone thought to donate the information that you need.


thanks ron ,
i will give them a try.
mike


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mike 555 said:


> now that i have got a lot of information on the small coaster c632
> i would like details of her accomadation,general arrangement plans
> the rowhedge shipyard went out of business long ago,but no one
> knows where the ship plans went to.please help.
> mike(Thumb)


From a publication by the National Maritime Museum on Shipbuilders records


ROWHEDGE IRON WORKS CO LTD

Origin: established 1904
Location: Rowhedge, Colchester, Essex
Business: shipbuilders and repairers
Prestent status: wound up c1955
Records; purchase day books, sales day books, sales ledgers, cash books, wages books, requisition books, timekeepers' records, materials order books 1911-55 (imperfect); sketch books 1907-53; specifications ships nos 1-497; correspondence files re individual ships
Location of records: Essex University Library, Wivenhoe, Colchester, Essex.

Book published by NMM in 1980.

Bill


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

BillH said:


> From a publication by the National Maritime Museum on Shipbuilders records
> 
> 
> ROWHEDGE IRON WORKS CO LTD
> ...


hello,
i have been in touch with the essex university,
they do not have anymore information than that which is already posted on this site
thanks 
mike(Thumb)


----------

